# Restoring a 1973 Stamas - Picture heavy



## MGlover54

Had her a week. Everything is gutted. We just got her up on blocks tonight. Only the underside of the hull left to sand. Filling all the bullet holes from previous repairs tomorrow. Should be on to painting by Tuesday. Working on the trailer some tomorrow, too.

Looking to finish up in about 3 weeks depending on motor.

Bought a second boat for parts, trailer, and the motor last Friday. Anyone need a gutted hull with fiberglass hull damage? :whistling:

Progress pictures from start to current:


----------



## floater1

looking good lots of hard work and elbow grease keep us updated


----------



## MGlover54

Sorry I haven't updated for anyone following. No updates mean I've been working.

Everything sanded and the primer coat on the bottom half is on. Found a few more spots to fill. Had an issue with the primer and filler, so the final coat won't go on for a while longer. 





























The engine just needs a stator at this point. It's been completely stripped down. All the leads read out good except the stator doesn't have enough voltage output to spark. Have a lead on a couple good ones. Fairly well restored and should be turning over in a couple days.


----------



## Redog

I am glad to see you are bringing my old boat back to life! I owned the old Bottom Finder for many years and had a lot of great times on it! I rebuilt the bulkheads, saddle tank pannes and stern pannel out of starboard back when that stuff was affordable. also had the bow railing welded and later a custom plate to reinforce the transom beause is was a bit rotted. Had a 1985 Yamaha 150 on it that I ultimately blew one night running back from McCrea to Santa Rosa Shores where I live. Sat in my yard for a long time and then traded to a guy for some pait work and then had to repo it from that looser. I then gave it to a buddy of mine Brian Nelson. Is that who you got it from? Good luck with the rebirth and please send me photos when done...or meet me on the water as I would love to see it when you are done. Calll with questions, David Benz C# 261-1355.


----------



## MGlover54

Nice to see the original owner and definitely look to meeting with you, David!

Very glad to know some of the history and I can confirm and update a few of those issues you mentioned.

The transom is still slightly soft. I cleaned a lot of it out and refilled it. The transom plate is bowed and has some stress cracks at the corners. We'll be taking care of that.

We're putting a 200hp Rude on it, E200TXCUC.

The marine board is still good. I actually patched the speaker holes last week. Filled and sanded the rest of them, too.

Got it from "Ben" and that matches us with Brian Nelson. Title said "gift". Pretty sure Ben got it for free or cheap himself. We paid $500 for the hull and $300 for the trailer. We'll have about 3-4k in it when finished before electronics.

If you know, when was the beam replaced and why? What about the patch on the passenger seat flooring? There's a soft spot there now we have to cut away and replace.


VERY nice knowing the further history of this!!! She's already pushing 40 and should be good for another decade or longer. Stamas made good boats.


----------



## Redog

*Bottom Finder*

I did not do any work to the beam and I remember that soft spot, but just lived with it. I bought the boat from Mike Williams who I went to high school with. I really did not do much fiberglass work, just patching holes with white filler and sanding and then doing all of the starboard work throughout the boat. I did drill the hell out of the transom and used a product called Git Rot to stiffen up the transom and then I replaced the jack plate with aluminum transom extender, but it already had stress cracks in it when I gave it Brian. I went through all my old photos last night after I dolled it up and began to realized how much starboard work I did. I also made the tinted cabin windows as the originals were shot and it was leaking pretty bad. I also had cushions for the entire cabin and not sure if you got those which could be reupholstered (foam is expensive). I just used Blue Water Canvas 438-8739 (Sonya and Buzzard) to restore my fly bridge cushions and they did a great job at a reasonable price. Overall that is an awesome boat and it rides like a dream and handles the seas very well...even better than my 28 Carver. I never used the saddle tanks as it was too much of a haste to integrate them and the belly tank was always fine for me as I was mostly running inshore. I bought that boat the day after I divorced my first wife and ran it hard for a about 3 years between marriages. If only it could talk. I had it for about a year after my current wife and I moved out here to Gulf Breeze on the canal before the engine blew. That is a classic hull and it is going to look beautiful when you are done with it. Please tell me more about what all you are planning to do to it to detail it and do you plan to keep it or sell it?


----------



## MGlover54

I checked the title this morning. It still has your name on it! It may just be easier to get with you since "free" was written on it. We're not going to get it registered until it's ready to hit the water. 3 to 4 weeks out at least.


I'll tell you what....you did an EXCELLENT job sealing the windows. Those were a PITA to pry off without damaging!!!

Got the cushions. They were pretty rotted out. Saving them for size and patterns for new ones eventually. That's dead last on our to do list. :whistling:

Good to know about the saddle tanks. We're going to reinstall them and use them for reserves. They were blocking the side drain holes, so we'll be setting them higher on install. The wood was holding, but starting to rot.



Ultimate plans are....I don't know. I really planned on fishing it for a while. It's our first inshore/offshore boat after years of surf fishing. If the right offer came along, we may part with it. BUT, with as much work as I've put into it, it's going to have to be a handsome offer. Sanding....I'm tired of SANDING.

The lines on it are amazing. Boats today just don't look like this anymore.


Any time you want to see it, we're at 3610 N. Palafox St. 32505. Big warehouse, green sheet metal building in front.


----------



## Redog

Happy to sign off on the title for you and would love to drop by with my buddy who has also restored several boats. Let me know when you get paint on it as I would like to see it when the hull looks like it did from the factory. Shoot me a cell number and I will call you before coming so we can take care of the paperwork.

You can get new plastics/starboard/pvc board from Mike at Creative Acrylics and Plastics on noth 9 Mile at 438-8739. I just bought a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 PVC board for about $200 to rebuild the seats in my flybridge. You can this use this stuff if it is not exposed to sunlight. Otherwise you will need Starboard which is UV protected, but I think is now twice the cost of PVC board. I also suggest you enlarge the drain hold in the cabin stepdown and run a drain hose out the side. That thing was always a PITA to keep drained and clean. Good luck!


----------



## MGlover54

You can reach me at 850-449-5332.

I get plastic wholesale from Laird in Tampa. Just got a skid in yesterday. Sometimes they have drop sheet and odd materials on clearance. Not quite ready to start redesigning the interior yet


----------



## Redog

Ok. No suggesting a redesign on the interior, just giving yourself a better drain situation on the stepdown area while you have it all open. Let me know when you get paint on it and I will call you for a quick visit if I am in town. Cheers.


----------



## MGlover54

Just touched up the primer. Getting the final paint on likely Saturday the 10th.

Doing the block sections that will be missed via trailer positioning fruit basket turnover that following week then topside paint after a good wash down. All paint should be finished by the 17th. Looking to hit the water by the 1st of July.


----------



## ds_expert

Looking sharp thus far. What kind of filler are you using for below the water line?


----------



## MGlover54

ds_expert said:


> What kind of filler are you using for below the water line?


3M Marine grade filler. I really like it so far. I do a lot of sculpting with foam and "bondo". Actually, prefer Dynatron lightweight auto body filler. The marine grade stuff has been a wonderful to work with so far. I'm using the Dynatron above the water line. Didn't see a need to use the real expensive stuff. If it's OK for a car to get rained on with it, then it's OK for the boat.


Got the patches sanded and re-primed today. Can't wait to get to the paint.


----------



## ds_expert

I guess I'll break down and get the 3M marine grade filler. I had pondered the idea of mixing up some "peanut butter" and using it for below the water line. I'm guessing that it won't sand very easily and would need something over it to get the finished surface anyway. I've done a lot of paint and body on cars, but just getting started on boats.

Anyway, I may come and check out the bottom finder when she's ready for the maiden voyage.


----------



## KPTN

Looking good, System Three has a two part epoxy product called quik fair, that stuff is easy to work.

Kenneth


----------



## MGlover54

ds_expert said:


> I guess I'll break down and get the 3M marine grade filler. I had pondered the idea of mixing up some "peanut butter" and using it for below the water line.


It's actually a dream to sand and smooth. Very high quality material.


----------



## Ringo Redux

MG - first time I've taken a look at this thread. Great job so far, and an absolutely awesome looking project. I can't wait to see the end result, and I hope it gives you YEARS of great fishing. I'm jealous!


----------



## MGlover54

Ringo Redux said:


> MG - first time I've taken a look at this thread. Great job so far, and an absolutely awesome looking project. I can't wait to see the end result, and I hope it gives you YEARS of great fishing. I'm jealous!


Thank you, sir. Should have some bright white hull pictures up on the 11th. Shooting for a July 2nd launch day. Lots of hard work. The hardest is behind us at this point.


----------



## X-Shark

> Should have some bright white hull pictures up on the 11th.


If your gonna paint it......Put some color on it. Why do you want it to just blend into the sea of 90% White boats?


----------



## MGlover54

X-Shark said:


> If your gonna paint it......Put some color on it. Why do you want it to just blend into the sea of 90% White boats?


I wanted to paint it battleship gray, but that got shot down.


----------



## ds_expert

Ghost flames would be cool.


----------



## X-Shark

OK..Maybe this is to big of a idea?

Here's the standard Awlgrip chart.


----------



## DragonSlayer

Looks good, bro!
Not my boat, but my opinion is like x-shark....put some color on it! :whistling:I bought mine white, but.....I want color!
Good looking boat, keep pics coming.


----------



## MGlover54

Maybe I'll Keep it white below the water line and get some color up top. Definitely going to start getting it whitened by the end of the week. I hate being at a stand still where we are now until it gets painted.


----------



## MGlover54

No pictures yet. Did start painting the bottom today. I'll be painting the rest of the hull Tuesday then putting on a second coat Wednesday.


----------



## MGlover54

First coat of white is on. Letting the top half cure most of the day and I'll put the second coat on the lower portion. Top portion Wednesday.

Been thinking about color. I'll do it later, but I'm thinking of some sort of curved racing stripe to set off the colors.


----------



## AAR

Man, you're going to have a heck of a nice boat there!


----------



## MGlover54

AAR said:


> Man, you're going to have a heck of a nice boat there!


I keep hearing that. Let's hope it floats!


----------



## Ringo Redux

MGlover54 said:


> I keep hearing that. Let's hope it floats!


If it doesn't, I'll gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## MGlover54

Three coats of paint. Now it sets up over the long weekend then goes back on the trailer to get the spots missed on the blocks.

Rolling on paint has been an OK experience. It's not a perfect, glass smooth paint job and a few roller bits got stuck on. I could sand those areas down and touch them up later.


----------



## CallMeQuig

Looking great! 3M Finesse it will bring out the shine if you feel like putting the time in


----------



## MGlover54

It's actually very glossy. Pictures aren't showing it well in a poorly lit warehouse.


----------



## ds_expert

Are you going to keep the name "Bottom Finder"? I was reading that it's bad luck to change the name of a boat. However, I say that if you strip it all the way to the bare hull, and put in no less than 1000 hours sanding, you get to name it whatever you want.


----------



## MGlover54

I'd say I stripped it down to gel coat and put it 90 hours of sanding. 


Kind of undecided on the name. If I keep with "Bottom Finder", it's only fitting to be called "Bottom Finder 2.0".

If it's bad luck as bad as bringing a banana onto a boat, then I will be glad to keep it called BF.


----------



## MGlover54

Updated hull picture after 3 coats. It's been sitting up about a week now.











Bulkhead and panels. Painted with Rustoleum's marine topside paint and anti-skid additive. Very nice stuff. Affordable and easy to use.



































This is just the Rustoleum primer in the cabin. I do have a coat of semi-gloss white on it now, but didn't bother photographing it. It doesn't look that much different.


















I've got to hand it to the Rustoleum products. Just discovered them today. Very affordable and very good. The primer is $$$ at $20/quart, but it is a ONE COAT primer. Really wish we would have painted the hull with this stuff now.

I've got an airless sprayer. I'll be masking off the lower hull in the morning and getting the topside painted with it.

Definitely on the downhill side to all this now. The trailer still needs to be rewired and the hull put back on it plus the few little areas that couldn't be painted on the blocks.

After the paint has full cured, I'm looking at about a week of "putting everything back together" and we'll do a wet test.


Forgot to photograph it, but the soft spot on the passenger side is fixed. Took about 3 hours and it won't be getting rotted again any time soon.


----------



## AAR

Damn! I'm impressed!


----------



## MGlover54

Paint fumes and enclosed spaces. Fun for only so long.

It's amazing what a coat of primer will do. I was going to spray on the topside, but the airless sprayer didn't work and I couldn't justify the investment in a paint gun right now. Rolled this coat on in a little over an hour. It's drying now and I'll be hitting it with semi-gloss around 3pm.


----------



## ds_expert

Looking good. If the rolling doesn't work out, I've got a gun you could borrow.

Did you ever figure out the spark problem on the motor?


----------



## MGlover54

ds_expert said:


> Looking good. If the rolling doesn't work out, I've got a gun you could borrow.
> 
> Did you ever figure out the spark problem on the motor?


Appreciate it. I'll remember it for the next project. I'll actually start rolling the top coat here in about half an hour.


I've talked to a couple marine guys about the spark. If we're getting good output from the stator, sensor coil thing, and power packs then it's likely the wiring itself.

Frankly, I'm sick of throwing money at that 200 right now. We've got a 150 that's water ready. If we get the 200 running, it won't take long to swap them back out.


----------



## MGlover54

That's it. One coat did it. Anything that needs to be touched up will be done later.

About to run a bead of 3M 5200 around the halves.


----------



## wld1985

Wow Nicely Done..Looks great and thanks for all the pics/updates..


----------



## Ringo Redux

Mike - this thing continues to look amazing. What are you going to do with the motor situation? I mean, you going outboard or going to I/O? Just curious. Keep up the work, looks strong.


----------



## MGlover54

Ringo Redux said:


> Mike - this thing continues to look amazing. What are you going to do with the motor situation? I mean, you going outboard or going to I/O? Just curious. Keep up the work, looks strong.


Appreciate it. It will be more amazing in the water. From the time the interior gets painted, it will be 10 days to drop it in the water.

For the motor, I've got this 93' 150hp 'Rude that runs great.











BUT, I don't plan on going out of sight of land with it until we build up some confidence.

As far as the 200hp motor goes, right now, I don't know. I don't give a rat's rear about it. I spent $800 for it, a trash hull, some good pedestal seats, and some rod holders. At this point, it's more like I've bought some used rod holders and seats at new retail price....plus I've got $300 on top of that in parts purchased(steering arm assembly, stator, trim/tilt rebuild seals, etc...)

I'm sure I can part out the 200 and recoup funds, but I really think it's only a wiring issue. I don't want to see this shiny, pretty thing ready to hit the water and still be scratching my head over a motor. The 150 will do. If the 200 comes to life, I'll swap them out then. I really wanted to put the 150 on a 18-21' center console.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Lookin' good Mike, keep it up! Lookin' fwd to final gorage pics, and pics from/on the ramp and water. Hope that trailer is ready for the mission too (wiring, bearings, etc.). If Stamas boat Co. is still around (dunno) they'd probly like to come take some pics once finished. Don't want to get ahead of you, but when you get there, would like to know what you're doing for electronics (esp GPS and/or Fishfinder). Know you gotta be 1 happy camper w/ all the sanding b/h you!


----------



## MGlover54

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Don't want to get ahead of you, but when you get there, would like to know what you're doing for electronics (esp GPS and/or Fishfinder).


Crossing my fingers by the end of the week or early next week. I really need to wash out the inside with it on the trailer before painting the floor, but can make do with it on blocks.


I don't have a GPS, chartplotter, or radio yet. Have an older fish finder, but don't want to mount and drill a bunch of holes if it's not the final hardware.


----------



## MGlover54

Primer coat....almost there....top coat in a couple hours...Doing the floor Wednesday.


----------



## MGlover54

I'm done painting. The floor could probably use a second coat without ablative additive. Painting with the ablative isn't the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## MGlover54

Getting there...


----------



## oxbeast1210

Wow looking great keep us posted can't wait to see final product


----------



## MGlover54

Just a couple more things to do and we're going to take it on a bay trial early this afternoon. Have to hook up the batteries, battery switch, and run the primary wire....plus a little vacuuming and rinsing out....screw down the bow rail.

.....install the license plate for the trailer 


There are still lots of little things that need to get done before it's 100%. Have to hook up gauges, beautify a few things, fix some cosmetic stuff that got screwed up.....just about need to repaint it again where it's gotten dirty from installations and greasy hands.  The gray could use a second coat in a few places anyway.

I NEVER want to mount a motor again...EVER!


----------



## MGlover54

Oh yeah....

Run the transducer since it didn't deliver yesterday and probably won't until the 5th.

Run the anchor line, guides, and anchor...

I'll list more as I think of it.


Anyone have any old OMC gauges that work and wouldn't mind tossing this way?


----------



## ds_expert

Add some fenders to the trailer if you can. Prevent rocks from dinging your new paint.


----------



## Ocean Master

Mike,

Great job on allot of hard work..!! Did you re-do the deck to hull joint? I'm asking b/c the rivets usually come loose and the seal between the joint breaks and leaks.


----------



## MGlover54

Ocean Master said:


> Did you re-do the deck to hull joint? I'm asking b/c the rivets usually come loose and the seal between the joint breaks and leaks.


No, but I inspected all the rivets holding it in place, scraped out all the old silicone, and added a new bead of 5200. Stayed dry over the weekend.


New checklist after running almost all day on the 4th:

Replace fuel line. Current cable is too soft and keeps restricting flow. Primer bulb goes flat(new bulb). There are no other restrictions on the line and it's vented well.

Fix steering wheel joint. The nut came loose just when we made it to the pass. The keyway wasn't catching well. Had to circle around the guys at the pass anchored up in 50-70' of water.

Fix the running light connection. Came loose again.

Lowrance GPS module "not responding" Time to troubleshoot.

Need a new extinguisher. It was "full" when it was packed Friday, read empty Monday. FWC was nice enough to give me a warning at graffiti bridge.

Could really use a good washing. Wishing I would have painted the bottom black. 



It's a very DRY boat. All I need now is a crew that knows what they're doing. I can't do everything and got very frustrated. Caught a hardhead and a baby snapper under 3 mile bridge. That's when I decided to make a run through the pass and troll the beach for king and look for spanish. If the wheel wouldn't have come loose, we would have made it down the beach. It wasn't worth the risk and I forgot to pack the ratchet kit in the tool kit. Luckily, a set of robo grips did the trick and we made it back.



Bail Out Another Thousand


----------



## ds_expert

You've got courage taking it out for the first time on the 4th. On the first run with my boat, I made it about 10 feet past the no wake buoy and had to paddle my way back to the launch, so I'd say your first run was a success. Around my fifth trip out (with matching checklist to work on during the week), I finally got mine dialed in. Hopefully, you'll get there alot sooner.


----------



## MGlover54

ds_expert said:


> You've got courage taking it out for the first time on the 4th. On the first run with my boat, I made it about 10 feet past the no wake buoy and had to paddle my way back to the launch, so I'd say your first run was a success. Around my fifth trip out (with matching checklist to work on during the week), I finally got mine dialed in. Hopefully, you'll get there alot sooner.



TECHNICALLY, that's what happened Friday at the first "launch." Throttle cables were bad, so we didn't make it far off the dock at graffiti bridge.

Second launch with cables replaced launching out of the shipyard got us to the 3 mile bridge and back.

Third launch let us out most of the day until the fuel line collapsed. That's fixed now. Brand new USCG approved steel lined fuel hose this time. Also have the primer bulb and fuel filter relocated so I don't have to lift up the rear compartment every time.


We're redoing the wiring behind the console. My buddy that helped wire it up didn't do the best job, so we're re-doing it now. Maintenance is one thing. Having to continually fix the same thing is another.


Now if I just went out and bought a turn key/water ready boat, this would all be a lot more frustrating than it currently is. 

I'll be launching again for a couple hours later this week to make sure all the bugs are worked out once and for all.

As far as the 4th and the craziness goes, it wasn't that bad. If that's as bad as it's going to get, I'll live with it. The only thing that flat out ticked me off was a cigarette boat that came flying by out of nowhere just before the pass. I thought our motor was blowing up until he finally flew past.


----------



## zulubravo34

you should post some more pics, youve done a great job!!!


----------



## MGlover54

zulubravo34 said:


> you should post some more pics, youve done a great job!!!


Here are a few more just snapped this morning. All issues have been resolved and it's now 100% water ready. There was some crud in the fuel tank that kept clogging the in tank filter. Removed the tank and gas that was in there, cleaned the tank, filtered the fuel as it was put back in. Running clean.

I know I kind of rush it at the end and there are still some minor things to be done. We did get all the gauges installed except for a speedometer or something to fill the only dash hole. The tilt is rigged, but not run since the motor didn't have a sending unit hooked up and I'm not in the mood for buying one. We did get the transom plate installed properly.




















































































Fish killing sticks....Penn 340GT on senator rod, penn 320 GT on penn boat rod, 2 penn 7500s on 7' Shimano Voltaeus rods, and a penn 9500 on a voltaeus rod.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Just looked at the whole post again lmao still drooling over it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak

Awesome job, it looks great!


----------



## MGlover54

Looking at these last couple pics reminded me of the few things that have already been changed...i.e. side mount rod storage and installed 2 rod holders by the consoles.....don't have that anchor rode anymore, either...


----------



## oxbeast1210

dang what happen to the rode was it the3 mile bridge incident


----------



## MGlover54

oxbeast1210 said:


> dang what happen to the rode was it the3 mile bridge incident


Yep. Had to cut the line. Lost at least 40' of rode. Replaced it with 120' of the blue rode.


----------

